# Best Apps for the Forum



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

I have been using Tapatalk successfully for a few months now for this forum and find it easy to keep up with discussions and messages.

Yesterday it went down on me - I can get into Tapatalk but it doesn't recognise my login for this forum. If I try to re-register, it tells me I can't because I'm not logged in 😳

I can log in to the forum through Safari (as now) so it's not a problem with my login details.

Is this a known problem?

Are there any better apps?


----------

